

Galago – your personal Google - kornushkin
http://galago.me/start

======
kornushkin
Thanks for comment. SSL currently available
([https://galago.me](https://galago.me)), page saving process goes strictly
over HTTPS. I will add HTTP -> HTTPS redirect very soon (now HTTP is necessary
for backward compatibility with previous version :)).

------
muhpirat
Nice idea. But SSL will be cool!

